# Girls Can Fish Too!



## Capt Jim West (Feb 24, 2010)

Yesterday was the first of several all girl fishing trips that I'm doing this year. Fishing was tough early due to the dirty water. The freshwater runoff has hit East Galveston bay now. At 11:30 we had only 5 fish in the box. But we stayed with it. At the tail end of the incoming tide the water started to clear up a little and get fishable. We had a good bite mid day for about 45 minutes and stuck a dozen or so more fish. These girls stuck it out and it paid off with a good box of fish.


----------



## Capt Jim West (Feb 24, 2010)

*Lets Go Fishing Girls!*

I'm doing 1/2 price charters for ladies only!

Sorry Guys!


----------



## Capt Jim West (Feb 24, 2010)

This pic was from Wednesday. This gal caught more trout than her man & his friend. Lol!! I love it!!! You go girl!!!! We had 25 trout in the box by 11:30 that morning. Best fish was about 4lbs.


----------

